# Hacer tienda online sin hacerme autónomo



## Business (9 Ago 2012)

Pues eso que paso de que nos pongan dificultades a los que queremos mini-emprender, que 254€ es un dineral. Que con eso pago el servidor, publicidad, dominio y me sobra.

Que pasa si no lo pago? me meten en la carcel? comida y vivienda gratis?


si no lo pago: es que es trabajar en negro y tienes ventaja ante otros emprendedores.

_ya... pero entonces solo puede emprender gente con mucho capital que le de igual perder porque les sobre y así pasa... ricos mas ricos, pobres más pobres_.

en fin, resumen: *qué pasa si no pago? *


----------



## Pasapisero_borrado (9 Ago 2012)

Y qué vas a vender, aire???


----------



## eolico (9 Ago 2012)

La ventaja de una tienda online es que no tienes porque ponerla en España. Monta la empresa fuera (LLC, Ltd, etc), servidores fuera de España. Y tu solo eres accionista, para eso no hace falta darse de alta de autonomos.


----------



## Business (9 Ago 2012)

eolico dijo:


> La ventaja de una tienda online es que no tienes porque ponerla en España. Monta la empresa fuera (LLC, Ltd, etc), servidores fuera de España. Y tu solo eres accionista, para eso no hace falta darse de alta de autonomos.



+ info, veo hilo mítico en google, como puedo hacer eso? algun link de interés?
los envíos son desde Spain


----------



## euriborfree (9 Ago 2012)

antes de montar una sociedad en el extranjero para la actividad habla con un abogado, pero un abogado español, para que te asesore sobre la legalidad o no, no te la juegues


----------



## eolico (9 Ago 2012)

Business dijo:


> + info, veo hilo mítico en google, como puedo hacer eso? algun link de interés?
> los envíos son desde Spain



Pero que haces?? vendes, das servicios, casinos online, paginas guarras...????

De que orden piensas ganar??? el tamaño del show es diferente si ganas 10k que si ganas 500k.

Segun lo que sea puedes hasta montar la empresa en Malta o Isla de Man y usar un data center de alli. Y tu te conectas desde aqui. Ventaja: cero impuestos. Eso si, cuando te repartas dividendo te toca pagar a hacienda, o como en estos sitios no hay control... pues...

Edito: para empezar esto hay en UK

Company Formation Name Search


----------



## eolico (9 Ago 2012)

euriborfree dijo:


> antes de montar una sociedad en el extranjero para la actividad habla con un abogado, pero un abogado español, para que te asesore sobre la legalidad o no, no te la juegues



Montar una empresa en donde sea siempre es legal. Otra cosa es las actividades que hagas o que no declares, pero es en España y en todos lados.


----------



## Business (9 Ago 2012)

eolico dijo:


> Pero que haces?? vendes, das servicios, casinos online, paginas guarras...????
> 
> De que orden piensas ganar??? el tamaño del show es diferente si ganas 10k que si ganas 500k.
> 
> ...



Una tienda de productos, no digo para que nadie me quite la idea, pero productos, como podrían ser "sillas".


----------



## Pasapisero_borrado (9 Ago 2012)

Business dijo:


> Una tienda de productos, no digo para que nadie me quite la idea, pero productos, como podrían ser "sillas".



Pues estarán hechos de aire, porque empezar con 240€ de presupuesto no tienes ni para enviar el primer paquete.


----------



## Pat (9 Ago 2012)

euriborfree dijo:


> antes de montar una sociedad en el extranjero para la actividad habla con un abogado, pero un abogado español, para que te asesore sobre la legalidad o no, no te la juegues





> *Hacer tienda online sin hacerme autónomo*




Creo que todo depende donde estén tus clientes; que es el volumen de facturación; que es el valor de cada factura y de donde viene el mercancía.
Facturar desde un país del EU hacia otro país del EU tiene unas obligaciones cuando sobre pasas cierta cantidad en € según el país van desde 30,000 hasta 100,000 € por país.
Incluso si vas fuera del EU , hay gastos a pagar , los sociedades no cuestan igual que en España, pero aun asi hay gastos.

SI puedes ponerte de autónomos en módulos es el mejor, tienes seguridad jurídica y fiscal .


----------



## eolico (9 Ago 2012)

Business dijo:


> Una tienda de productos, no digo para que nadie me quite la idea, pero productos, como podrían ser "sillas".



Supongo que tu no tienes almacen y no tocas el genero. Tu solo vendes por internet y una vez hecha la venta entonces encargas al distribuidor que le envie las sillas al cliente desde China o donde quiera que este.

Entonces tienes mil opciones para montartelo bien y ademas barato como te he dicho. Entiendo que te manejas en ingles sin problemas.

En UK pagaras como entorno al 20% de sociedades, y crear la empresa y llevar las cuentas es barato. Hasta lo puedes hacer tu mismo con el companies house por unos 18 euros y en un ratillo ya la tienes (NADA que ver con España).

Otra opcion mas cara de montar pero con 0% de impuesto de sociedades es la isla de man o cualquier otra. Por ejemplo Ryanair tiene todos los servidores y la facturacion en la isla de man.

En cualquier caso habla con algun gestor o abogado mercantil (como ya han comentado) para perfilar al detalle la organizacion exacta para tu tipo de negocio optimizando costes para empezar, costes de mantienimiento e impuestos. Tambien te lo puedes currar tu, hay mucha informacion en internet al respecto. Google es tu amigo. Eso si te llevara mas tiempo tambien.


----------



## Business (9 Ago 2012)

Pasapisero dijo:


> Pues estarán hechos de aire, porque empezar con 240€ de presupuesto no tienes ni para enviar el primer paquete.



Si las sillas de aire me cuestan 10 euros y las vendo a 14, puedo comprarme 24 sillas

Con esos 240 euros puedo pagar por ejemplo publicidad.
800 cliks por ejemplo.


----------



## Business (9 Ago 2012)

eolico dijo:


> Supongo que tu no tienes almacen y no tocas el genero. Tu solo vendes por internet y una vez hecha la venta entonces encargas al distribuidor que le envie las sillas al cliente desde China o donde quiera que este.
> 
> Entonces tienes mil opciones para montartelo bien y ademas barato como te he dicho. Entiendo que te manejas en ingles sin problemas.
> 
> ...



ENTONCES: creo la empresa en UK. ¿ A mi nombre? o hay un inglés que se beneficia creando la empresa?
.Dominio en uk
.Servidor en pais offshore
Y envío los productos desde españa? (¿aquí no hay problema?)


----------



## euriborfree (9 Ago 2012)

eolico dijo:


> Montar una empresa en donde sea siempre es legal. Otra cosa es las actividades que hagas o que no declares, pero es en España y en todos lados.



Montar una empresa es legal, el tema es que si la empresa en el pais X es administrada desde España entonces tiene que pagar los impuestos en España y si no lo haces no estaras cumpliendo la ley.


----------



## locojaen (9 Ago 2012)

Date de alta en Hacienda (modelo 036) gratis. Harás tus declaraciones de IRPF y de IVA.

Mientras muevas menos del SMI no te des de alta en Seguridad social (autónomo). Hay algunas sentencias al respecto.
La interpretación no está clara, como han dicho antes, si preguntas dependerá del día y del tipo que te conteste.

Como todo, si te pillan, te tocará luchar, antecedentes hay...
A mi me parece "logico", cuando empiezas a mover el SMI ya te deberías poder permitir pagar autonomos...


----------



## eolico (9 Ago 2012)

Business dijo:


> ENTONCES: creo la empresa en UK. ¿ A mi nombre? o hay un inglés que se beneficia creando la empresa?
> .Dominio en uk
> .Servidor en pais offshore
> Y envío los productos desde españa? (¿aquí no hay problema?)



Como te he dicho tienes que consultar con alguien a quien se lo expliques en detalle. No es lo mismo un casino o porno que cosas fisicas, tampoco es lo mismo si las cosas las tienes tu o si estan en otro sitio y tu solo vendes y haces la comanda para que el fabricante en China envie al cliente. Tampoco es lo mismo si tu clientela es solo española o si vendes a todo el mundo.

Posibilidades hay mucha y algunas cosas de estas y otras te pueden condicionar mas o menos en tus posibilidades de implementacion.

Dominio en uk? pues no se cual es tu mercado, si es solo España pues como que no.

Servidor offshore, depende si es caisno online o porno si, si vendes a nivel global pero tu no tocas el producto puede que tambien.

Eso si, si tu plan es muy local, en plan compro en España y revendo solamente en España pero por internet, pues estas bastante pillado de posibilidades para escapar. Si tus clientes son mayoritariamente extranjeros pues ahi tienes campo para optimizar y escapar a la confiscacion española.

Tambien como te dije depende, para ganar 10k no es lo mismo que si vas a ganar 1M. Por eso te digo que consultes a alguien que sea y a quien le puedas explicar toda la historia con los detalles necesarios, porque hay muchas variables y muchas posibilidades dependiendo de lo que sea.

Pero en definitiva el mensaje es que para tiendas online hay muchas posibilidades mas alla del autonomo español dependiendo del tipo de negocio, y que las investigues. No te metas en una opcion sin haber mirado las otras y tener claro que es la que mas te beneficia.


----------



## tica (9 Ago 2012)

locojaen dijo:


> Date de alta en Hacienda (modelo 036) gratis. Harás tus declaraciones de IRPF y de IVA.
> 
> Mientras muevas menos del SMI no te des de alta en Seguridad social (autónomo). Hay algunas sentencias al respecto.
> La interpretación no está clara, como han dicho antes, si preguntas dependerá del día y del tipo que te conteste.
> ...



Si el SMI para el 2012 en españa es de 640 euros, hacer pagar a un autónomo 245 me parece un abuso. Romperte los cuernos para ganar 640 euros de mierda y tener que pagar 245 euros de autonomo. Pero ya me pareceria bien si así fuera, porque ahora mismo, pagas esos 245 euros desde el momento cero, aunque no hayas vendido una mierda. Asi nos luce el pelo. El desgraciado que se autoemplea, ya que lo hace y además no pide del paro, deberia de estar extento de pagar cuota de autonomos hasta un nivel de ingresos ya no digno, pero si algo mejor que el SMI. 
Asi nos luce el pelo.


----------



## habalasaba (9 Ago 2012)

Pintate los ojos rasgadicos y pon cara de que te meas. Cámbiate Carlos por Calos.
Los primeros años libre de todo.

Eso dicen.


----------



## Business (9 Ago 2012)

Lo del dominio .uk me refiero a registrarlo en .uk pero no acabado en .uk , en .com

también había leido lo de:

"Date de alta en Hacienda (modelo 036) gratis. Harás tus declaraciones de IRPF y de IVA."


puede que sea una opción, pero en otros sitios dicen que no es suficiente.


Lo de hacerme pasar por inmigrante sería lo mejor, quizás hasta me facilitarían muchas cosas.


edito: si es posible crear una empresa en uk, incluso dan la cara por ti, tarjeta visa, cuenta bancaria etc...según una ley de Europa estamos en nuestro derecho. Si no pasas de 60mil libras no hace falta ni pagar impuestos creo xD


----------



## chaber (9 Ago 2012)

Todo lo opinable está muy bien, pero la ley deja claro que para ejercer cualquier actividad comercial tienes que cotizar, es decir esn este caso pagar autónomos, llegues o no al SMI a 3.000 leuros o 25 latunes.


----------



## Dr Polux (10 Ago 2012)

Luego otra cosa, algunas cosas que vendas por ley te obligan a dar garantia,en caso de elcetronica, creo que 2 años sino me equivoco, por lo que puede haber clientes que te exijan factura


----------



## eolico (10 Ago 2012)

Business dijo:


> Lo del dominio .uk me refiero a registrarlo en .uk pero no acabado en .uk , en .com
> 
> también había leido lo de:
> 
> ...



Lo de las 60 mil libras creo que es para darte de alta en el iva. 

Para Ltd:

HM Revenue & Customs: Corporation Tax rates

Y si no recuerdo mal los primeros 10K beneficio no tributaban (pero no estoy seguro).

Para crear la empresa, o usas una empresa que te lo gestione o lo haces tu mismo en el registro mercantil por unos 20 euros y en un momentillo:

Companies House


----------



## Vicent74_borrado (10 Ago 2012)

¿Tienes una tienda virtual? se reduce un 50% la cotización de autónomos

Con la aprobación de los la ley de presupuestos del 2.009 se han realizado importantes modificaciones en algunos regímenes de cotización. Especialmente se han visto afectados es régimen especial agraria al alza y los autónomos con actividades comerciales de venta a domicilio a la baja.

Por primera vez se contempla la posibilidad de cotizar a la seguridad social en cantidades inferiores a las bases mínimas de cotización (833,40 euros) y al salario mínimo interprofesional (624 euros). Las actividades ejercicidas por autónomos que se pueden beneficiar de una reducción en la base de cotización de 833,40 euros a 714 euros al mes son:

■4781 Comercio al por menor en mercados y mercadillos de alimentos, bebidas y tabaco.
■4782 Comercio al por menor en mercados y mercadillos de textiles, prendas de vestir y calzado.
■4789 Otro comercio al por menor en mercados y mercadillos no mencionados anteriormente. 
■4799 Comercio al por menor a domicilio. 
■4799 Comercio al por menor por medio de máquinas expendedoras o vendedores ambulantes.


La modificación más importante la tienen las actividades de venta a domicilio (comercio electrónico) y venta en mercadillos por periodos de tres días semanales con jornadas de trabajo inferiores a 8 horas. En este caso, se puede cotizar por una base de 458,40 euros mensuales.

Los autónomos que se acojan a esta base reducida, tienen que cotizar obligatoriamente por la tarifa de accidentes, que para estas actividades supone el 1,70% sobre la base de cotización.

La reducción que se plantea es importante a efectos económicos. Permitir esta reducción para estas actividades hacen que las cantidades que se ingresan por seguridad social disminuyan en casi un 50%, pudiendo pasar de unos 266 euros en concepto de seguridad social del autónomo a unos 144 euros mensuales.

La actividad principal que se ve afectada por esta medida es la venta de artículos a través de páginas webs. Ya no hay excusa para no darse de alta si se realiza una actividad comercial de manera habitual por cualquier medio telemático como puede ser el caso de ebay por ejemplo. 

Los vendedores de estas tiendas se pueden encuadrar perfectamente dentro del epígrafe de actividades comerciales de venta a domicilio, que junto con las modificaciones llevadas a cabo por Hacienda en materia de control del comercio electrónico y registro de importaciones, se van a sacar a relucir el volumen de economía sumergida que se origina mediante estas actividades comerciales.

Parece ser que la seguridad social está comenzando a ser consciente de las actividades que se realizan de manera empresarial pero que no generan los ingresos necesarios para llevar a cabo siquiera una cotización por la base mínima. No sería de extrañar que se fiscalicen proximamente actividades económicas como escribir en un blog de manera lucrativa o recibir ingresos por publicidad en medios telemáticos.

No obstante, no olvidemos que cotizar con unas bases muy bajas puede tener unas peligrosas consecuencias para nuestro futuro, sobre todo si tenemos algún accidente de trabajo o caemos en alguna incapacidad laboral de larga duración. 

¿Tienes una tienda virtual? se reduce un 50% la cotización de autónomos

Vender en ebay ¿qué opina hacienda?

Vender en ebay ¿qué opina hacienda? - II Parte

Vender en ebay ¿qué opina la Seguridad Social?

Esta serie de artículos, los encontré cuando quería darme de alta como vendedor en ebay. El primero y más interesante habla sobre el tipo de cotización reducida de una tienda virtual según ciertas condiciones. Cuando lo llevé al IVAJ a una entrevista de jóvenes empresarios se lo fotocopiaron porque no lo sabían.


----------



## Oscillatoria (10 Ago 2012)

Y si creas un blog y ofreces tus servicios para asesorar sobre la temática que tratas en el blog, para ese tipo de actividad, hay que darse de alta en alguna parte?

Gracias de antemano por las respuestas.


----------



## Bubble Boy (11 Ago 2012)

Oscillatoria dijo:


> Y si creas un blog y ofreces tus servicios para asesorar sobre la temática que tratas en el blog, para ese tipo de actividad, hay que darse de alta en alguna parte?
> 
> Gracias de antemano por las respuestas.



Lo que se ha dicho repetidamente en el foro. Si los beneficios son menos del SMI, no hace falta darse de alta en el RETA, teóricamente si hay habitualidad, IAE y pagar IVA e IRPF.


----------



## Sombra (16 Ago 2012)

Para los comercios online tienes que entregar una factura-ticket en cada compra. Los que sean autónomos no os importa que lleve puesto tu nombre y el dni?


----------



## Satori (16 Ago 2012)

Me apunto al hilo, porsiaca...


----------



## cromagnon (17 Ago 2012)

Sombra dijo:


> Para los comercios online tienes que entregar una factura-ticket en cada compra. Los que sean autónomos no os importa que lleve puesto tu nombre y el dni?




Pues la cuestion no es que importe o no. Hay que ponerlo y punto. 
Y no hace falta que te compren para saber como te llamas y el DNI, basta con mirarlo en la web del comercio. Es obligatorio indicarlo para cumplir con la LSSCI.


----------



## mike69 (20 Ago 2012)

Vicent74 dijo:


> ¿Tienes una tienda virtual? se reduce un 50% la cotización de autónomos
> 
> Con la aprobación de los la ley de presupuestos del 2.009 se han realizado importantes modificaciones en algunos regímenes de cotización. Especialmente se han visto afectados es régimen especial agraria al alza y los autónomos con actividades comerciales de venta a domicilio a la baja.
> 
> ...



Siento deciros que el título de este artículo es erróneo 100% y carece de objetividad.

Podéis verlo aquí Seguridad Social:Trabajadores

Esta reducción sólo es aplicable a los códigos C.N.A.E. 2009: 4781, 4782, 4789, 4799.

A una tienda virtual le corresponde el C.N.A.E. 2009 4791 "Comercio al por menor por correspondencia o internet".

Otra cosa es el epígrafe del I.A.E. que sería el 665 COMERCIO AL POR MENOR POR CORREO O POR CATÁLOGO DE PRODUCTOS DIVERSOS; al no tener tienda o comercio físico. No obstante, el alta en los epigrafes del IAE lo serán en razón de la verdadera naturaleza de las actividades económicas.

La seguridad social utiliza los códigos C.N.A.E. para la cotización.

Aquellos de vosotros que le haga caso al artículo tendrá mal encuadrada la actividad, y estará infracotizando. Seréis carne de sanciones, recargos e intereses de demora.


<table style="WIDTH: 474pt; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" x:str="" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="632"><colgroup><col style="WIDTH: 474pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 23113" width="632"></colgroup><tbody><tr style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height="17"><td style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 474pt; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" class="xl24" x:str="'Comercio al por menor por correspondencia o Internet" height="17" width="632">
</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Bubble Boy (20 Ago 2012)

mike69 dijo:


> Siento deciros que el título de este artículo es erróneo 100% y carece de objetividad.



Efectivamente el artículo es erróneo. Al hilo de tu post, me gustaría saber; si tienes varias actividades ¿tienes que darte de alta en todos los epígrafes? ¿Si haces cuatro cosas distintas?


----------



## cromagnon (20 Ago 2012)

Bubble Boy dijo:


> Efectivamente el artículo es erróneo. Al hilo de tu post, me gustaría saber; si tienes varias actividades ¿tienes que darte de alta en todos los epígrafes? ¿Si haces cuatro cosas distintas?



Darte de alta en los epigrafes es gratuito. Tampoco hay que pagar nada por estar con ellos. Se paga cuando se factura una burrada casi inalcanzable.

Desconozco si es obligatorio legalmente, pero si que lo es a efectos practicos. Normalmente cuando contacto con un nuevo proveedor, antes de abrir ficha me pide el alta en el epigrafe correspondiente para saber si soy un profesional del ramo o un particular listillo.


----------



## mike69 (21 Ago 2012)

Bubble Boy dijo:


> Efectivamente el artículo es erróneo. Al hilo de tu post, me gustaría saber; si tienes varias actividades ¿tienes que darte de alta en todos los epígrafes? ¿Si haces cuatro cosas distintas?



Tendrías que dar de alta todas tus actividades. Eso sí, si vendes a través de internet es igual que vendas tractores o material escolar, porque el epígrafe es único para todo lo que vendas por catálogo.

Otra cosa es que vendas a través de una tienda física.


----------



## mike69 (21 Ago 2012)

cromagnon dijo:


> Darte de alta en los epigrafes es gratuito. Tampoco hay que pagar nada por estar con ellos. Se paga cuando se factura una burrada casi inalcanzable.
> 
> Desconozco si es obligatorio legalmente, pero si que lo es a efectos practicos. Normalmente cuando contacto con un nuevo proveedor, antes de abrir ficha me pide el alta en el epigrafe correspondiente para saber si soy un profesional del ramo o un particular listillo.



Me imagino que tienes una tienda física.


----------



## cromagnon (21 Ago 2012)

mike69 dijo:


> Me imagino que tienes una tienda física.



No. No tengo tienda fisica.
Es curioso, pero algunos proveedores me han pedido la inscripcion en el epigrafe correspondiente. En cambio otros me dijeron que no lo necesitaban para nada.


----------



## mike69 (21 Ago 2012)

cromagnon dijo:


> No. No tengo tienda fisica.
> Es curioso, pero algunos proveedores me han pedido la inscripcion en el epigrafe correspondiente. En cambio otros me dijeron que no lo necesitaban para nada.



La única explicación que se me ocurre es que eres un comerciante minorista (autónomo) y vendes productos (salvo los excluidos) estando obligado a estar en el recargo de equivalencia a efectos del IVA, y la obligación de liquidar el impuesto le corresponde a tus proveedores.

Por esta razón te pedirán el 036 o 037 donde has dado de alta la actividad; para ver los epígrafes donde hayas causado alta y poder repercutirte el recargo de equivalencia.

En tus facturas de compras podrás ver el recargo correspondiente.

Si no estás en recargo de equivalencia es debido a:

-Realizas otras actividades, por ejemplo, prestas servicios; más del 20% de tus ventas se la realizas a otros minorista, es decir, eres mayorista; o sometes tus productos a transformación.

Edito: la estimacion directa no causa incompatibilidad con el recargo de equivalencia.


----------



## Bubble Boy (21 Ago 2012)

Crogmanon; ¿Tienes el epígrafe de venta por correspondencia o internet?
¿Con ese epigrafe se puede requerir recargo de equivalencia? ¿Estimación directa simplificada del IRPF?


----------



## cromagnon (22 Ago 2012)

mike69 dijo:


> Si no estás en recargo de equivalencia es debido a:
> 
> -Realizas otras actividades, por ejemplo, prestas servicios; más del 20% de tus ventas se la realizas a otros minorista, es decir, eres mayorista; o sometes tus productos a transformación.
> 
> En estos casos, quedas fuera del recargo de equivalencia, porque determinas las otras actividades en estimación directa simplificada, y se produce la incompatibilidad.



Eso es. Yo compro productos que luego transformo por lo que no tengo recargo de equivalencia.

Como ejemplo para que todos lo entiendan. Yo puedo comprar llaveros o camisetas en blanco y luego les pongo un nombre o logo y los vendo ya personalizados.

Entonces un par de proveedores me pidio el epigrafe correspondiente para asegurarse de que me me dedico a esa actividad. Es decir, un fontanero aunque sea autonomo no le venderian esos llaveros o lo que sea. 



Bubble Boy dijo:


> Crogmanon; ¿Tienes el epígrafe de venta por correspondencia o internet?
> ¿Con ese epigrafe se puede requerir recargo de equivalencia? ¿Estimación directa simplificada del IRPF?



Todavia no lo tengo ya que hasta ahora todas mis ventas eran a clientes fisicos sin que fuesen a traves de internet, pero ya deberia irlo pidiendo.::
No soy entendido en el tema y desconozco si se requiere el recargo de equivalencia. Aunque creo, y que me corrijan si me equivoo que el recargo se requiere cuando vendes productos sin transformacion, tal cual los compras.
Yo hago estimacion directa.


----------



## mike69 (24 Ago 2012)

Os pego la consulta vinculante más reciente que he encotrado, y os puedo decir que hay muy pocas referidas al comercio electrónico.

*
*
*D.G.T.*
*Nº. Consulta: V0777-10*
*La actividad comercial de comercio al por menor de muebles, fabricados por terceros, a través de Internet, aunque no disponga de tienda abierta al público, debe clasificarse en el epígrafe 653.1 “Comercio al por menor de muebles (excepto los de oficina)”.*
*Fecha: 21 de abril de 2010*
*Art. 78.1 TRLRHL, RDLeg. 2/2004*
*Epígrafes 505.5, 653.1, sección primera (Tarifas); reglas 2ª, 3ª.5, 4ª.2.D) y 6ª.1 (Instrucción). TAR/INST IAE, RDLeg. 1175/1990*

*DESCRIPCIÓN DE LOS HECHOS:*

Persona física cuya actividad es la fabricación de mobiliario de madera para el hogar, con alta en el epígrafe 468.1 de la sección primera de las Tarifas que dispone de una tienda online en Internet para la venta de dichos muebles.

Además, desea vender, a través de Internet, muebles fabricados por terceros, sin someterlos a transformación o manipulación alguna, sin tienda abierta al público, y prestando los servicios de transporte y montaje de los muebles vendidos al cliente.

*CUESTIÓN PLANTEADA:*

El consultante desea saber si la actividad que proyecta desarrollar se clasifica en alguna de las siguientes rúbricas de las Tarifas del Impuesto sobre Actividades Económicas: 

- epígrafe 653.1, "Comercio al por menor de muebles (excepto los de oficina)";

- epígrafe 663.9, "Comercio al por menor fuera de un establecimiento comercial permanente de otras clases de mercancías n.c.o.p."; o

*CONTESTACIÓN:*

1º) El artículo 78, apartado 1, del texto refundido de la Ley Reguladora de las Haciendas Locales (TRLRHL), aprobado por el Real Decreto legislativo 2/2004, de 5 de marzo, define el hecho imponible del Impuesto sobre Actividades Económicas como el constituido por “el mero ejercicio en territorio nacional de actividades empresariales, profesionales o artísticas, se ejerzan o no en local determinado y se hallen o no especificadas en las tarifas del impuesto”.

A estos efectos, y conforme a lo previsto por la regla 6ª, apartado 1, de la Instrucción para la aplicación de las Tarifas del Impuesto, aprobadas ambas por el Real Decreto Legislativo 1175/1990, de 28 de septiembre, se consideran locales en donde se realizan las actividades “… las edificaciones, construcciones e instalaciones, así como las superficies, cubiertas o sin cubrir, abiertas o no al público, que se utilicen para cualesquiera actividades empresariales o profesionales”.

La regla 2ª de la Instrucción establece que “El mero ejercicio de cualquier actividad económica especificada en las Tarifas, así como el mero ejercicio de cualquier otra actividad de carácter empresarial, profesional o artístico no especificada en aquéllas, dará lugar a la obligación de presentar la correspondiente declaración de alta y de contribuir por este impuesto, salvo que en la presente Instrucción se disponga otra cosa”.

La clasificación de las actividades se realizará atendiendo a la verdadera naturaleza material de las mismas, con independencia de la denominación o consideración que éstas tengan para sus titulares, debiendo matricularse el sujeto pasivo y, en su caso, tributar, por todas y cada una de las actividades que ejerza de forma diferenciada unas de otras y que tengan tratamiento independiente dentro de las Tarifas, conforme a lo dispuesto por la regla 2ª de la Instrucción.

2º) Las Tarifas del Impuesto sobre Actividades Económicas clasifican en la sección primera, correspondiente a las actividades empresariales, las siguientes:

En el epígrafe 653.1 el “Comercio al por menor de muebles (excepto los de oficina)” el cual, de acuerdo con sus notas adjuntas, comprende la venta al por menor de toda clase de muebles (excepto los de oficina y cocina), colchones y somieres; asimismo y como complemento los sujetos pasivos matriculados en este epígrafe podrán vender al por menor cuadros, lámparas, pinturas sin firma y otros objetos de decoración del hogar. Los sujetos pasivos matriculados en este epígrafe podrán ejercer la venta al por menor de los productos comprendidos en el epígrafe 651.1, satisfaciendo el 50 por 100 de la cuota asignada al mismo.

En el epígrafe 663.9 el “Comercio al por menor fuera de un establecimiento comercial permanente de otras clases de mercancías n.c.o.p.”.

En el grupo 665 el “Comercio al por menor por correo o por catálogo de productos diversos”.

3º) Expuesto lo anterior, y respecto a la cuestión planteada por el consultante, acerca de la rúbrica correcta en la que debe clasificarse la actividad consistente en el comercio al por menor de muebles, fabricados por terceros, a través de la red Internet, es necesario analizar, previamente, las características de la actividad, si ésta se ejerce o no fuera de un establecimiento comercial permanente y, en consecuencia, si se realiza o no en local determinado.

De acuerdo con la descripción que del grupo 663 de la sección primera hace las propias Tarifas, correspondiente al comercio al por menor fuera de un establecimiento comercial permanente, esta modalidad de comercio comprende el realizado en ambulancia, mercadillos y mercados ocasiones o periódicos, especialidades todas ellas caracterizadas por ser realizadas en solares y espacios abiertos o en la vía pública, en lugares y fechas variables, y en las que el comerciante acompaña físicamente las mercancías objeto de venta.

En el comercio por correo o por catálogo es imprescindible que los titulares de la actividad ofrezcan a los posibles clientes, bien mediante uno de los dos medios (correo o catálogo) o bien mediante visita personal, un muestrario comprensivo de los productos que se comercializan, y que tales clientes, a la vista de los productos recogidos en el muestrario, efectúen los pedidos de los artículos que deseen sin que se entregue en el mismo acto la mercancía o se cobre su importe.

Resulta obvio que las características que conforman la naturaleza material del comercio al por menor fuera de establecimiento permanente, clasificado en *el grupo 663*, *así como* las del comercio al por menor por correo o por catálogo, clasificado en *el grupo 665*, *no son atribuibles a la actividad comercial que proyecta realizar el consultante*._

Lo que distingue a la actividad objeto de la presente consulta es la estabilidad y fijeza del lugar en que se realiza el comercio, dado que dicho comercio, realizado a través de la red informática Internet, precisará, al menos, de un especio físico cierto donde se instale el equipo informático correspondiente, el cual, de acuerdo con la definición de la regla 6ª.1 tiene la consideración de local a efectos del impuesto._

*Por consiguiente, las actividades comerciales realizadas a través de la red Internet deben clasificarse y, en su caso, tributar de acuerdo con la verdadera naturaleza material de la actividad económica ejercida, dependiendo únicamente de las condiciones que concurran y del modo en que se realice dicha actividad de venta.*_

En definitiva, cabe concluir que la actividad comercial que va a realizar el consultante de comercio al por menor de muebles, fabricados por terceros, a través de Internet, aunque no disponga de tienda abierta al público, debe calificarse como comercio al por menor realizado en establecimiento permanente clasificándose en el epígrafe 653.1 de la sección primera, “Comercio al por menor de muebles (excepto los de oficina)”._

4º) Con respecto al montaje de los muebles vendidos por el consultante cabe señalar que ni en las notas al epígrafe 653.1, ni entre las facultades atribuidas al comercio al por menor, regulado en la regla 4ª.2,D) de la Instrucción, el alta en dicha rúbrica incluye el montaje o la instalación de los artículos vendidos, por lo que, en aplicación de la regla 2ª el sujeto pasivo deberá darse de alta en el epígrafe 505.5 de la sección primera de las Tarifas, correspondiente a la actividad de “Carpintería y cerrajería”._

Respecto al transporte de los muebles vendidos por el consultante, entendido éste como un servicio complementario al comercio que realiza, no tendrá la consideración de actividad económica y, por tanto, no será necesaria su clasificación en las Tarifas ni el alta en la matrícula del impuesto, si, para la prestación de dicho servicio, el sujeto pasivo utiliza medios de transporte propios siempre que no se preste con ellos servicios a terceros, de acuerdo con lo previsto por el apartado 5 de la regla 3ª de la Instrucción._

Lo que comunico a Vd. con efectos vinculantes, conforme a lo dispuesto en el apartado 1 del artículo 89 de la Ley 58/2003, de 17 de diciembre, General Tributaria.


Como podéis ver, el epígrafe 665 no es un cajón de sastre donde incluir las ventas del comercio electónico mediante una página web.


Espero que esto os aclare un poco las cosas.


----------



## mike69 (24 Ago 2012)

cromagnon dijo:


> Aunque creo, y que me corrijan si me equivoo que el recargo se requiere cuando vendes productos sin transformacion, tal cual los compras.
> Yo hago estimacion directa.



La estimación directa lo es a efectos del IRPF, mientras que el recargo de equivalencia los es a efecto de IVA. Que tributes por tus actividades en estimación directa en vez de en módulos no influye a la hora de aplicar el recargo de equivalencia que es obligatorio para los comerciantes minoristas.

La clave es que si eres minorista y transformas los productos que compras antes de venderlos, estás fuera del recargo.

Además de las Exclusiones del régimen especial:

No es aplicable a la venta de determinados productos como vehículos, embarcaciones, aviones, accesorios y piezas de recambio de medios de transporte, joyas, prendas de piel, objetos de arte, antigüedades y objetos de colección, bienes usados, aparatos de avicultura y apicultura, productos petrolíferos, maquinaria industrial, materiales de construcción de edificaciones, minerales, metales y al oro de inversión.

O que tus ventas a otras empresas superen el 20%, en ese caso, no eres minorista.


----------



## PeterGriffyn (21 Feb 2013)

tica dijo:


> Si el SMI para el 2012 en españa es de 640 euros, hacer pagar a un autónomo 245 me parece un abuso. Romperte los cuernos para ganar 640 euros de mierda y tener que pagar 245 euros de autonomo. Pero ya me pareceria bien si así fuera, porque ahora mismo, pagas esos 245 euros desde el momento cero, aunque no hayas vendido una mierda. Asi nos luce el pelo. El desgraciado que se autoemplea, ya que lo hace y además no pide del paro, deberia de estar extento de pagar cuota de autonomos hasta un nivel de ingresos ya no digno, pero si algo mejor que el SMI.
> Asi nos luce el pelo.



La injusticia gorda no es ésta. Lo más injusto en relación a esto es que un viejuno con 2000 de pensión alquile 4 ó 5 de sus pisos y locales en negro y no le pase nada. O que no se pongan a controlar un poco más el alquiler vacacional de inmuebles. Es un descaro que en el país con más turismo estival de Europa sólo recen en Hacienda 2 apartamentos y 3 chalets alquilados por verano.


----------

